# Job hunting in Dubai



## MJPXXX (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all

As a new user please excuse me if you have heard many variations of my request, apologies in advance.

I am looking to travel to Dubai soon in search for employment and wondered if there are any job hunting etiquettes to be aware of, if any? My background experience is in banking/finance, thus mainly lending and risk assessment. 

Apart from visiting, signing up with agencies are there are other networking sites I should be aware of? Any which I should avoid? 

Any other suggestions, guidance would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

MJPXXX said:


> Hi all
> 
> As a new user please excuse me if you have heard many variations of my request, apologies in advance.
> 
> ...


Yes, dont come out with first securing employment. Job hunting at its best is slow & very frustrating.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi!

Do a search on the forum, there is lots of advise related to your question, as it has been asked many times before 

Good luck


----------



## MJPXXX (Oct 10, 2010)

Thank you both very much

I shall do a search on the Forum


----------

